# Introducing Stevie



## newf (May 10, 2009)

This is Stevie my Crowntail that became a member of our family this past weekend. He is such a character. I was wondering if someone could tell me what color he is. I am going to take more pictures of him in the light soon. He has alot of lavender color in him. He is really pretty to me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh!! He is absolutely beautiful!! He looks like a pastel green with some lavender.


----------



## Curegirl80 (May 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

wow what a beautiful betta. the colors are incredible.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

what a pretty little guy! i wish i knew what the colors were haha, but i'm new. i see what dramaqueen is talking about though, the lavender in his fins.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. He definitely caught my eye at the shop.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a beautiful betta, what is the white behind his left gill, I cant tell what Im looking at, is that normal? Hes beautiful either way, does he have a lady friend in the future.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I want him!

He is a melano black copper, very rare, he has some red but he gets 10/10 from me, I'm still not sure because I'm not the breeder, he is awesome


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Actually he carries the melano gene, if you find a steel blue female and breed them, you can produce a good line of melano cts


----------



## Sens (Mar 25, 2009)

He is beautiful!!
Newf how do you get such good pics? I can't no matter how I try.......


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Did you get him from a breeder?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

:nicefish:


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I didn't get him from a breeder, I got him at Petco believe it or not. He is a copper double ray crowntail.

My camera has an aquarium setting on it that allows me to take underwater pics as well. It also helps when you use the macro setting on your camera. I found that out on another forum. Hope that helps with your picture taking. I know it really did for me.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! you have a great looking fish! he reminds me of my betta fish Tito!


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! beautiful fish! he reminds me alot of my fish, Tito! =)


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Be-a-utiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is like gorgeous!  Good Choice at the store!


----------

